# mk4 H1 bulb frenched look



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently purchased a set of helix projector headlights for my mk4 golf. I noticed that the helix headlights use a H1 high beam bulb as opposed to my stock headlights which use a H7 for the high beams. I had yellow bulbs in my high beam on my stock lights and it gave me the 'frenched/yellow' look in the reflector of the housing. If I get a yellow H1 and put it in will it give me the same result? The only reason I'm asking is because the actual yellow glass portion of a H1 is at least half the size of a H7. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as I know, which I could be wrong, the helix brand setup u bought is a euro style which is h1 high h7 low. my stock U.S. spec hellas were also h7 high h7 low. Apparently, h1 bulbs are usually a high beam bulb and a h7 is usually a low beam. But they also supposedly work just fine as both bc they come stock that way. I got my car and upgraded to a black halogen depo brand that were h1 high h7 low h3 fog 7507/PY21W blinker. Im now going to go further and upgrade to depo brand projectors with a h7 h7 setup. Kinda wished they still had a h1 bulb setup in my new pair. But I think you should get the same result.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Jdub337 said:


> Im now going to go further and upgrade to depo brand projectors with a h7 h7 setup. Kinda wished they still had a h1 bulb setup in my new pair.


Not sure why you'd want an H1 bulb over and H7. It's just an older design. And there are probably more bulb options for H7. Not that there is anything particularly wrong with the H1s.

Just curious - why are the Depo projectors and "upgrade"?


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

the smaller h1 bulb is more of a euro look. I also prefer a smaller bulb. As for the projectors, they are an upgrade to me. Depo is not the greatest, its what I can afford


----------

